# Gn15 Critter No 1



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gn15 Critter No 1 

Start with a cheepie Model Power Hustler and add new cab and bits










































The Bachmann driver at around 1/20 is too large, the second 1/24 figure is better. I'll have to look around for the right size figure


Paint next


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Looks really good, what gauge track to you use for that?


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice critter VIC! 
Welcome to Gn15 (1:22.5 or 1:24 trains running on HO track). One way to get a phenomenal amount of detail into a tiny space. 
Have loads of fun, 

Don


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I see your 'cute' creation is already picking up the hot chicks! 

I dunno, kinda looks like it's been through the rollers, I picture a 'rubber' creation coming outa Ma's washtub and going through the wringer, so skinny, so tall! 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic you always amaze me with your creativity and whimsical touch.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dms1 on 30 Mar 2013 01:43 AM 
Looks really good, what gauge track to you use for that? 

As Don says its HO gauge track, in this I case it is flex track for 0n30 which also uses HO gauge but has larger ties that are farther apart.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 Mar 2013 11:47 AM 
I see your 'cute' creation is already picking up the hot chicks! 

I dunno, kinda looks like it's been through the rollers, I picture a 'rubber' creation coming outa Ma's washtub and going through the wringer, so skinny, so tall! 

John 

Thanks guys The cab may look overly tall but its only 6' tall in 1:24 scale. Quite a few feldbahn lokies had these standing room only cabs. No place to sit in operation.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Painted





next up, that little something in the background


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Your little critter turned out great! Hopefully it has sufficient weight to keep it from being tipped over by high winds. One other thing intrigues me... where did you find that neat porta-potty in background?


----------



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

Great ! That's amazing. I like it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By digger on 02 Apr 2013 07:33 AM 
Your little critter turned out great! Hopefully it has sufficient weight to keep it from being tipped over by high winds. One other thing intrigues me... where did you find that neat porta-potty in background? 
I picked that up at a building trade show a few years ago, its actually soft foam and squishable, but it is well formed and painted so as long as you don't squish it it looks and works fine, right on the money at 1/24 scale


----------

